# Traditional Hunt, and Eat, on Oconee WMA



## Jake Allen (Oct 13, 2010)

The annual TBG Central Zone Hunt @ Oconee WMA,
 will be happening December 3, 4 & 5. 
We had a big time last year. 
Make sure you bring an appetite for good food, and
good times.
Mr. Hatchett Dan, is our coordinator. 

Ya'll come, please!

Oconee WMA, located east of Eatonton, south of Greensboro.

Some of last years pictures: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=451049&highlight=live+oconee


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 13, 2010)

Some from last year.
As Pinenut said with such eloquence;
"one of more shining moments".
 good times


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for those great memories JakeAllen!!! Love that pinenut shooting!!!!!
Can't wait til Dec!!!!!!
Hope Martin forgets some things at home this year!!!!


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 13, 2010)

I am gonna try to make this one.


----------



## devolve (Oct 13, 2010)

You guys have fun! I will be in bates county missouri chasing big whitetails with my dalaa.


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 13, 2010)

bam_bam said:


> I am gonna try to make this one.




I hope you make it, and your better half.


----------



## SOS (Oct 13, 2010)

Will be there...God willing!  Somebody has got to drag Roger away from the fire and into the woods....


----------



## Dennis (Oct 13, 2010)

He did a good job keeping the fire going and we needed it. It was a little cold !!!


----------



## OconeeDan (Oct 13, 2010)

Some fine memories there, thanks for posting this Jake.
Looking forward to making more memories!
Dan


----------



## choctawlb (Oct 13, 2010)

Plan on making this one, last year was a ball, good food,good friends, good time
Ken


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 14, 2010)

OconeeDan said:


> Some fine memories there, thanks for posting this Jake.
> Looking forward to making more memories!
> Dan



Oh Yeh Dan.....any little 'ole sharp things ya got asitting around the house would be welcomed at camp to look at and maybe obtain from you....that is if you brought them along!!!!


----------



## Dennis (Oct 14, 2010)

Is it to early to start getting the menu together?


----------



## RogerB (Oct 14, 2010)

When I drove into camp, I told everyone I hadn't come to hunt!! and I was good to my word.  But I will say I believe I had as much fun on this hunt as any I have been on, what a good time!!

Looking at the pics reminds me of Blake, has anyone heard from him?


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 15, 2010)

Nope, he shipped out............


----------



## Dennis (Oct 15, 2010)

Blake went to Germany


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 15, 2010)

*What was for supper...*

last year on this hunt?

Quite a few dutch ovens, and big pots full of:

-corned venison and kraut
-venison chili
-Ossabaw hog bratwurst and sauerkraut
-venison stew
-pork tenderloin with carrotts, potatos, green beans,       onions, mushrooms
-oyster stew
-venison casserole
-biscuits
-peach cobbler
-pound cake

As Steve noted, supper started around 7:05, and was thru about 7:15, except for the oyster stew. Pinenut held that back for desert.


----------



## dpoole (Oct 15, 2010)

last  year was a blast  plan on being there again !!  pine nut bring more oyster stew!!!!


----------



## Dennis (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes on more stew and for the people that don't know, that menu was just for 1 meal!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 2, 2010)

Next on the list; about a month away!

Ya'll come!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 2, 2010)

We don't have our granddaughter that weekend, so I should be able to make it.

Will there be a plan to the menu or just sorta pot luck?


----------



## schleylures (Nov 2, 2010)

See what happens and if the funds are there. And who is coming around the house hat week. And More important, I will ask Sharon for permisson.


----------



## Chris Horsman (Nov 3, 2010)

Dang it. I`ll be on St Vincents chasing Sambar...


----------



## RogerB (Nov 3, 2010)

Should be back from MS and be able to make it.
Look foward to sharing a campfire again.
I might even go hunting this time.


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 5, 2010)

dutchman said:


> We don't have our granddaughter that weekend, so I should be able to make it.
> 
> Will there be a plan to the menu or just sorta pot luck?



I think a semi-planned menu will be in order,
and we should start another thread.


----------



## rapid fire (Nov 5, 2010)

Go figure, I have the little ones that whole weekend while Jana works.  Looks like I will be missing all the good gatherings this year.


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 5, 2010)

rapid fire said:


> Go figure, I have the little ones that whole weekend while Jana works.  Looks like I will be missing all the good gatherings this year.



I hate that Mark. It's too cold for them to be out much anyway!!!!!


----------



## OconeeDan (Nov 5, 2010)

Bummer Mark.  
I'll eat an extra plate for you!
Dan


----------



## common man (Nov 8, 2010)

Anybody bring a kid to these things? I have four just one of them gets magnitized to me when I grab the orange.


----------



## Dennis (Nov 8, 2010)

There were several kids last year


----------



## TGUN (Nov 13, 2010)

Which campsite? May have been noted, but I could not find it.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 13, 2010)

TGUN said:


> Which campsite? May have been noted, but I could not find it.



Right by the cleaning station


----------



## TGUN (Nov 14, 2010)

Ok. Thanks


----------

